

US police increasingly peeping at e-mail, instant messages - pwg
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/382991/us_police_increasingly_peeping_e-mail_instant_messages/

======
bediger
Why do police forces across the USA, and federal law enforcement too, do this?
Such peeping seems to directly contradict the traditions and stated goals of
USA government. That is, such peeping is anti-American. Individual law
enforcement officers must know this. Why don't any of them refuse to do such
peeping? And why does an Australian computer web site have to point this out?
If I were an American law enforcement officer engaged in snooping, I would be
very ashamed of myself.

